
Is Google cooling on open-source foundations? - slyall
https://www.protocol.com/google-open-source-istio
======
zxienin
> given Kurian's mandate to overhaul the group's famously engineering-driven
> culture in favor of a more enterprise-oriented approach

TIL that engineering culture is mutually exclusive to enterprise approach

